# Feeding



## peacedude (Apr 4, 2003)

how often should i feed me piranhas...i have 6, 2-3inch red bellies i feed them fish food, rosys, gooldfish, hamburger...if you have anything else to add that would be nice









thanks


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

Dont feed hamburger..to much fat. Try shrimp, beefheart, smelt and fish filet.


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Yeah, never feed any processed or spiced up meat - very bad for your fish!

At 2-3", I'd feed them twice a day, slowly bringing it back to once every one or two days when they reach about 5" in lenght.

Topic double posted: please continue this thread *here*...


----------

